# PICTURES



## shawaw (Sep 29, 2006)

Can anyone tell me how I include a pic within the thread.

thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Sign up with photobucket, (free of charge) upload your pics & copy the "img" file of your pic into the thread.
H.

http://photobucket.com/


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

I dont think that is very explanatoryI think they want to know how to display the actuall image in the posting itself. I would also like to know this.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

octagonmike said:


> I dont think that is very explanatoryI think they want to know how to display the actuall image in the posting itself. I would also like to know this.


Hi, I think I just explained. :? Other than doing it for you. Quite simple really.
H.


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

there must be some html you have to type in the thread to point to the image. I am not being thick just dont understand


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

copy the link from the pic you want to post and than push first the -*img*- button, than paste the link and than again push the -*img*- button.


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks Rebel

Well thats what I call an explanation


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Rebel said:


> copy the link from the pic you want to post and than push first the -*img*- button, than paste the link and than again push the -*img*- button.


Too complicated for me.  
H.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

or upload the pic to http://imageshack.us . after the upload is complete they'll display the line you need to insert in your post.


----------

